
Two Bytes to $951M - dchester195
http://baesystemsai.blogspot.com/2016/04/two-bytes-to-951m.html
======
jswny
Very interesting how the authors of this malware covered their tracks. I'd
love to know how they gained access and infected the SWIFT systems in the
first place, I think that is significant as well.

